# Global for CPT code 59820! Please Help!



## 1formissy (Aug 30, 2016)

My fellow OB Coders out there, could you all please help me? I am auditing a case where a patient had a missed abortion, and the CPT code 59820 is used. A day prior to that service, there is an E/M billed, (99213) indicating the patient is experiencing complications of her pregnancy. The next day, the service (59820) is billed. 
Under my research, (I am predominately a E/M auditor..not OB), I found that providers are allowed to report an E/M service when there is a complication of the pregnancy. I have no problem allowing the E/M code to pay, however, my colleague disagrees. Stating the E/M is part of the global surgery package. 
I would appreciate an experienced OB coder's help. 

Thank you all! 

Missy Davis, CMC, CPMA


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 1, 2016)

If the decision for surgery was made during the visit, I would add a 57 modifier.


----------

